# Just saw a mouse in my house!



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mice happen---Victor snap traps work for me---with peanut butter--


----------



## DeCaff2007 (Sep 28, 2014)

LoL I'll try that, too. Walmart, here I come.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you see these? Seem to work 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/discovered-excellent-mouse-vole-mole-trap-206430/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Hungry cat solves mouse problem.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

In the northern part of the country in particular, very common this time of the year. Not that trash doesn't make it even more inviting, but, in general, it has nothing to do with how clean or dirty your house is. They just want a warm place to hunker down for the winter. A second vote for Victor traps and peanut butter. I'm a smooth Skippy guy myself, but keep a small jar of crunchy Jiff around just for mice in the house, garage, and shop. They don't want to be seen, and often travel the perimeter rather than across a room, so I typically lean a small piece of cardboard or plywood against a wall, maybe 16" square or so, and set the trap(s) behind that. With cats around, you'll want something wide enough to keep their curious paws out of the trap. And I use Decon in the shop once in a while, but not in the house or garage, because it's amazing how much one little dead mouse can stink.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

what warranty do you have from the exterminator? did he come out and treat for mice before? I thought you had never had this problem before? 

If he treated for something else, and then you leave access for a mouse to come in the house, to call him up an expect him to zip on over for free is pretty ballsy.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Time to replace the cats. They're defective.

Or, maybe, the cats brought the mouse in?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine just plays with them---he might have scared a few to death.


----------



## DeCaff2007 (Sep 28, 2014)

Gustavas said:


> what warranty do you have from the exterminator? did he come out and treat for mice before? I thought you had never had this problem before?
> 
> If he treated for something else, and then you leave access for a mouse to come in the house, to call him up an expect him to zip on over for free is pretty ballsy.


This is my first house. We didn't know what to expect and we saw a few insects on the first and second walk through (nothing bad, just lack of owner maintenance). Not that the exterminator was necessarily needed, however, his services were done as more of a preventative measure. 

I re-read the invoice from the exterminator. It's actually a 90 day guarantee on a "One Time Corrective Service". I doubt they will come out and do anything - with 2 days left on that guarantee- since I saw one little mouse.

I have since set up several Victor mousetraps in strategic locations throughout the house. Now we wait...


----------



## lilly8843 (Oct 7, 2014)

Try this,,,,,
http://www.jcarter.net/gus-mouse/poor-mousie_jpg.jpg
http://www.jcarter.net/gus-mouse/natural-cat-food_jpg.jpg


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you get it with the traps?


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

I've got an old cat that is too lazy to chase mice,and a younger cat that is afraid of them. So I use traps and poison.[poison in garage,and inside cabinets where the cats can't get to it]


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish i could get a cat. if i wasn't allergic to them, I'd have the meanest barn cat I could find to hunt down those mice.


----------



## DeCaff2007 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's been just over a week since I've set traps and sealed off that window where the mouse got in.

No mouse since, but all traps are still empty. 

Here's something interesting: When we moved into this house back in August, the FIRST thing we did after changing all the locks was CLEAN THE BEJEEEZUS out of the place. Everywhere was generally just a lot of dusting and cobweb removal, except the kitchen. There was some evidence of mouse droppings. Cleaned everything, and I mean everything!

I have the linear version of a lazy susan in a large cabinet and we went so far as to dismantle and clean underneath the bottom slider. That's where all the disgusting filth was. LoL one of the slider supports was also broken so I fixed that while I was down there.

ANYWAY. None of this was where I initially saw that mouse. I could have been hallucinating. I was beyond tired and on my 4th or 5th beer. Stress also plays a big part in this.

Meh. I'll keep checking the traps. This is not the huge deal it was when I first thought I saw that little bugger.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen mice dropping in almost every house that I have worked in---mice will enter almost every house at some time in its history---place traps against walls and inside closets and cabinets---they are timid creatures and seldom cross a room in the open---


----------



## ReubenD (Jun 17, 2014)

Living in the country I get mice, even with numerous cats floating about. Occasionally the cats will grab one but mostly they seem too lazy. 

Chances are if the traps are empty and you haven't seen any mouse evidence since, that the window was its way in and blocking it up solved the problem. As it gets to winter though I would go round the outside of your home and block up all the small holes. A mouse can squeeze into any hole, even if you think it is only really suitable for a bug - so get rid of ANY way in and they will find somewhere else to escape the cold!


----------

